# Omega Seamaster 1432?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

My friend was telling me about his old Omega Seamaster it is a Gents quartz gold plate model 1432. Never heard of this model before and cant seem to find it when googled.

It needs a Crown repair as when you change the time it comes all the way out.

I will post pics soon but for got my Data cable.

Whats it worth guys?

He also has a ladys version but it has no model number on it. It is a very thick gold plate quartz and the hour jumps when you change the time.

Worth anything?

All info gratefully reeived.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

value is what some one will pay for it IMHO

EBAY can a be a good way to find a valuation


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Of more use is this info ( a bit of a guess but I reckon this is the watch)










Gents' metal bracelet

Reference MD 396.0969

International collection 1983

Movement Type: Quartz electronic analogic

Caliber number: 1432

Created in 1983

6 jewels

Central sweep-second hand

Functions Date

Case Gold-plated

Case backPress-in Full metal

Dial Gilt, silvered or white, with luminous hour markers and luminous hands, with or without "Seamaster" on the dial.

Crystal Mineral

Bracelet Gold-plated (attached)

Water resistance 30 meters

More product information

Case : round (5,3 x 32,5 x 27 mm), 14K yellow gold-plated (40 mic.) with SS case back, with gold-plated bracelet of ref. EX 1383/769, EX 1383/786 or EX 1452/803.

Case ref. = 196.0266

Size between case lugs : 18 mm

International Collection : 1983-1985

Swiss retail price (1985) : CHF 385.-

Also available on leather strap under ref. MD 196.0266

Also sold to the USA with gilt dial and medallion "Proud to be Texan" on the dial.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Of more use is this info ( a bit of a guess but I reckon this is the watch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it mate but has different bracelet on it. Is it one for collectors not really my cup of tea. I was going to offer it for sale on here if my friend is happy with the guide price he gets.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

no idea if it would appeal .. I like my omegas but its a bit new for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> no idea if it would appeal .. I like my omegas but its a bit new for me


Thanks for that probably best for him to sell both of them on the bay.


----------

